# Froggie hide and seek.



## orionmystery (Apr 28, 2011)

you can see the canopy in his/her eye 

1.






2. _Hylarana labialis_





3.





4.





5.





6. _Rana chalconota_, white lipped frog


----------



## Davor (Apr 28, 2011)

Really great set here, im surprised you got that close without them jumping away. I love the eye in #5, the first thing that went through my head was "Golden eye"


----------



## Fleacz (Apr 28, 2011)

wow these are pretty impressive.  surprised you don't have any accidental pics of them jumping away haha.  I like the last one, it's eye just looks way out of proportion to its head and gives it a unique look. 



Davor said:


> Really great set here, im surprised you got that close without them jumping away. I love the eye in #5, the first thing that went through my head was "Golden eye"



hahaha "Golden eye"


----------



## lavieenrose (Apr 28, 2011)

LOVE that first one! All these are so wonderful. The focus is great. I wish the frogs were that cute here!


----------



## mishele (Apr 28, 2011)

ya.....I'm going to have to go w/ the first one too. He is a cute little guy and their eyes are soooo interesting!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2011)

mishele said:


> ya.....I'm going to have to go w/ the first one too. He is a cute little guy and their eyes are soooo interesting!!!


 


lavieenrose said:


> LOVE that first one! All these are so wonderful. The focus is great. I wish the frogs were that cute here!


 


Fleacz said:


> wow these are pretty impressive.  surprised you don't have any accidental pics of them jumping away haha.  I like the last one, it's eye just looks way out of proportion to its head and gives it a unique look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Davor said:


> Really great set here, im surprised you got that close without them jumping away. I love the eye in #5, the first thing that went through my head was "Golden eye"


 
Thanks Davor, Fleaz, lavieenrose, mishele!


----------



## JBArts (May 1, 2011)

Brilliant set. The details and colors are spot on. Anyway, have to agree with the rest of them. You did a good job capturing the image of that frog without scaring it away. The first and last ones are my favorites. Keep on posting!


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 1, 2011)

#1 = Win


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

JBArts said:


> Brilliant set. The details and colors are spot on. Anyway, have to agree with the rest of them. You did a good job capturing the image of that frog without scaring it away. The first and last ones are my favorites. Keep on posting!


 


TheFantasticG said:


> #1 = Win


 
Thanks John, TheFantasticG.


----------



## Akiboy (May 7, 2011)

Awesome detail in #1,love it...Like #4 too,the frog seems to be giving u look like saying"wat u upto buddy??"..like that too!!
:salute:


----------



## Scott W (May 7, 2011)

Great shots.  I really like the detail in the eyes!


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

Akiboy said:


> Awesome detail in #1,love it...Like #4 too,the frog seems to be giving u look like saying"wat u upto buddy??"..like that too!!
> :salute:


 


Scott W said:


> Great shots.  I really like the detail in the eyes!


 
Thanks, Akiboy, Scott.


----------

